# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  ABBA Voyage

## Airicist

abbavoyage.com

youtube.com/ABBAVoyageOfficial

twitter.com/ABBAvoyage

instagram.com/abbavoyage

abbasite.com

youtube.com/OfficialABBA

facebook.com/ABBA

twitter.com/ABBA

instagram.com/abba

ABBA on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "ABBA: Incredible 'ABBATARs' of the band revealed today for 2022 Voyage Tour"
ABBA members Benny and Bjorn revealed dates and ticket information for the ABBA Voyage tour plus a full album of completely new songs and two new videos. The show will feature VR digital versions of the four band members like this incredible one of Agnetha. Watch a new video showing how it was done.

by Stefan Kyriazis
September 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist

ABBA Voyage: the journey is about to begin

Sep 2, 2021




> So what is ABBA Voyage? It is a revolutionary concert that blends the physical and digital worlds - the concert that ABBA have always wanted to give their fans.
> 
> It will feature their classic hits, as well as new music taken from 'Voyage', the band's first studio album in 40 years, which is released on 5th November.
> 
> Thank you for waiting, the journey is about to begin.

----------


## Airicist

ABBA - I still have faith in you

Sep 2, 2021




> ABBA ARE BACK with Voyage!
> A brand new album out November 5 and revolutionary concert coming to London Spring 2022.  Listen to two brand new songs and pre-order the album from the official store for first access to tickets.

----------


## Airicist

ABBA Voyage - LIVE

Sep 2, 2021

----------

